# TWIDDLE MUFF (Knit)



## settermom

Made this for my sister-in-law who is having some anxiety issues. She is an Alzheimer patient who was just recently moved into a nursing home. Her daughter thought a twiddle muff might help soothe and comfort her. I hope it does. Here is the link for the knit pattern for those who are not familiar with twiddle muffs: http://www.whh.nhs.uk/_store/documents/twiddlemuffsknittingpattern.pdf and here is a link for a crochet pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocheted-twiddle-muff


----------



## cabbagehome

Great idea, very pretty too.


----------



## Helen Hawkins

Beautiful muff, I'm sure SIL will get comfort from it. Lovely co ours and attachments


----------



## mossstitch

Oh my , this is so nice . I hope it helps .


----------



## Loistec

Very nice


----------



## Hildegsrde

I must say I have not heard of them, but you have made a great looking muff and I hope it does the trick


----------



## diana999

great idea that is a wonderful thing to make for people , never would of thought of that glad you did .


----------



## arkynana

How Fun :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer

I have never heard of a Twiddle Muff, however, I really think this is a wonderful idea! What you have made is amazing, and I think it would be comforting as well as giving an Alzheimer's patient a perhaps memory of something familiar. Well done my dear!


----------



## Mitzi

Very nice. such a sad disease, I hope it helps. Let us know if you think it does, we may all have someone to make one for.


----------



## Naneast

Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Very clever and very beautiful. I hope it brings her comfort.


----------



## Wombatnomore

That is such a great idea! Superbly executed too.


----------



## settermom

Thank you All for the lovely comments. It was very easy, quick and fun to make. Even my husband was interested in watching it as a work in progress.


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely idea and lovely cuff!


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2

Wonderful idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jstrr1

What a super idea! I need one for when my hands hurt too much to knit.


----------



## BobzMum

That's so clever!
I've never heard of a Twiddle Muff before, but it's a brilliant idea.

The attachments on yours are perfect for twiddling with, and I hope it brings great comfort to your SIL.


----------



## God's Girl

Really nice I wonder if this would work for children with Autism? My Grandson picks at his shoe laces until they are shredded. He also does this with the fibers in his slacks and creates holes in them. Thanks for the links I do believe I will give this a try.


----------



## sewlee

Settermom, your twiddle muff design far exceeds the appeal of the examples shown in the links. Great job with a special mission for the patient.


----------



## kathycapp

Amazing....thank you for the link.


----------



## lil rayma

What a wonderful idea and yours is just great. I know many older people who would like something like this, even though they do not have Alzheimers. Sometimes just having something that is their own, that they can hold on to, can make them feel more comfortable.


----------



## Blkdogfarm

Oh! What a wonderful idea! I bet it would work for lots of folks that need "fidgets". A friend's high functioning autistic child would have loved something like this with the kinds of comforting objects particular to the child.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Love your muff! Thanks for both links!! Best wishes to your SIL!


----------



## Silverfox70

Great idea


----------



## knittingnanna19

Beautiful muff . Really hope it is of some help .


----------



## settermom

Thank you All, again for the kind words and compliments. I am getting the muff ready to ship to my sister-in-law. I am so anxious to hear how she likes it and if it is in fact as therapeutic as has been suggested after she gets it.


----------



## grommitt

yep love it


----------



## settermom

God's Girl said:


> Really nice I wonder if this would work for children with Autism? My Grandson picks at his shoe laces until they are shredded. He also does this with the fibers in his slacks and creates holes in them. Thanks for the links I do believe I will give this a try.


Wow! I would not have thought of an item like this for an autistic child but WHY NOT!?! It would certainly be worth a try. Blessings and prayers for your Grandson and please share with us whatever you might make and give him to use.


----------



## Hannelore

Nice colour and great idea.


----------



## Lillibelle

Very nice, hope they help her!


----------



## RP1019

Great idea. I bet these twiddle muffs get a lot of use.


----------



## settermom

Thank you again to everyone! I'll find out soon how helpful it actually is to my sister-in-law...and let y'all know. In the meantime I need to add the button fastener / button loop(s) for a couple of the buttons and also a strip of lace to weave in and out of the rings. How could I have forgotten those!!??? LOL.


----------



## settermom

Silly me! So...here are the last two little embellishments that I forgot to add for fiddling with: the lace strip to weave in and out of the rings and the button loop.


----------



## Rescue Mom

That is a lovely, thoughtful gift. Nice job.


----------



## yona

Nice job!


----------



## Maryannee

This is great. What a comfort. It's pretty too.


----------



## Mitch

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dederose

This is a really fantastic, thoughtful thing to make ! I had never heard of them before and agree with others that it might be very helpful for an autistic child as well as Alzheimer's patients. Yours is also beautiful! Thanks for your post & hope yours is a great comfort to your sister.


----------



## Glennis

Lovely idea.


----------



## AKnitWit

Great idea. Thanks for sharing. I have saved the website. As of now I am blessed to not have anyone I know needing it. Blessings for you and your caring heart.


----------



## GeriT01

What a wonderful loving sister you are. The muff is adorable nice work!


----------



## SouthernGirl

cute


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts

I believe my mother would have appreciated such a thing to hold and fiddle with. I struggled so much trying to figure out what she would enjoy in her last years -- just completed 4 days before this past Christmas. Thank you, you touched my heart........ Carolyn, from Raleigh, NC


----------



## Bettyboivin

Wonderful idea,


----------



## Pearls Girls

diana999 said:


> great idea that is a wonderful thing to make for people , never would of thought of that glad you did .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Catlady45

What a great idea. I will talk to the nurses at my father in laws nursing home next time i visit.


----------



## Jaymacphe

That is a wonderful thing you have done. Not something l would ever have thought of myself and thank-you for the pattern

Jay


----------



## mistymorning2

such a great idea! Know lots older people who would love these!


----------



## pinkwitch

Never heard of this before so THANK YOU for sharing! Just went to the link & going to make some!!


----------



## madamwang

Dear Nanest...My three cats..Pica, Po and Paco are my "helpers.....
they like to vote on my yarn selection thru careful inspection..They are from the same litter..All born on the feast of St. Francis...Pica for Francis real mother..Dona Pica..Po for Dona Povarilla ( Lady Poverty )..Padre Paco ( Father Francis )..I am just the housekeeper! trying to knit with those three is a challenge..I have to get creative! Love the picture of your brood!


----------



## Denim

What a beautiful idea. I will start making these for our nursing home. My father-in-law suffered with this miserable disease for seven years. While there I made toss rice bags from six inch squares of fleece as they loved softness.

I have never seen these, it will ease their suffering minds. It would also give back to their hearts what the mind has taken away.

I also made wheelchair totes and carriers. You cannot imagine what these simple items cost. 

Thank-you for caring
Lynne


----------



## vovotitus

great job


----------

